# Personal Income & tax advice



## pargyle (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello.
I have just been offered a job in Bangkok. Salary will be in US dollars. I need to understand personal income and tax requirements to compare with my current circumstances. Can anyone point me in the right direction or offer suggestions? Also I need to understand pension provision, etc. And a final thought; any thoughts on where I should look for an apartment in Bangkok very helpful. Thanks for helping. pargyle.


----------

